# Tazman cut backs :(



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Have some news. Its sad news but yet good news also. I have to cut back spending for a few months. The girlfriend and me are having a baby. Still will be doing builds that I have goin on. Also will still be popping in to post. But buying is cut back.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, sir, on the new slotter coming your way!
I hope mom & baby are well! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Congrats & condolences all at the same time! :tongue:

We'll be here when ya get back. :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys and yes mom and baby are well.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

cool beans Taz!! congrats!!! pig


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Taz,

Congratulations! I do have a small solution that could have you spending if you so choose to. Encourage your girl to nurse the baby and just add up what you "would" have spent on formula and let that be your hobby budget. 

And trust me, formula is expensive. Well, at least for me it was when my 9lbs 7oz son was born.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats taz


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

9lbs 7oz ? ? ? Is that all you got??? LoL. My 2month old in now 14lbs 7oz, was 11lbs even at birth! Natural all the way I say! 

Pinching pennies at this time is important, but get into a habit of "buying ahead". We have a stockpile of sleepers and other clothes that we purchase at end of season. They usually discount stuff, and we buy the next couple sizes at the same time, that way we just pull them out when he gets to that size. It's worked out as well with our other children (I now have 3). We have a stockpile of clothes spearheaded by my Son. 

We also shop at costco, buying diapers, wipes, toilet paper, paper towel etc. we buy a few extra when something is on sale.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Plym,

I'm ROTF, LMBO! Yeah man, let me tuck my 'lil fly weight son back in my pocket. I hope that you named him Tonka 'cause that's a heavy load right there, LOL!

And yes Taz, buy early but not too much 'cause they grow and outgrow, FAST!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually... He's starting kindergarten next week! and his knickname is T-Rex lol He sounds like a baby dinosaur when he's angry!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

We have bought things so far. We got a crib and changing table. Them are the biggest buys knocked out so far. As far as cloths we dont know what we are having yet. Well she doesnt know what we are having yet I want to wait to find out when we have the baby. Which is in June the baby is due. Our first one I want to be surprised.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL... I was surprised on each one, but... we got what we wanted each time, a healthy baby Praise the Lord! Anyhow, what I meant by buying clothes was that not everything has to be gender specific. Just don't buy a lot of small stuff in the case that you have a larger baby !


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats Taz ... Enjoy, it's a blink of an eye and their 15 yrs old 6' 6" 270 .. My son son is anyway. His idea of a calzone is an extra large pizza folded in half. I remember those days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyAGE8Y7ojc&feature=youtu.be

For you geezers in my age bracket.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Congradulations Taz :woohoo:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Theres going to be a new slotter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cutbacks*

i can help u with that taz just send me all of your slotcars ill keep an eye on them 4 u lol.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

No the cars are staying with me. Just cant spend much got to save for baby stuff. But did get the ok from the girlfriend to buy some christmas slot car gifts from ebay.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well worked out a deal with the girlfriend. I get to buy as long as what ever I buy in slot stuff. I have to get in baby things. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good deal!! Don't know how I missed this back when it was fresh!! Congrats Daddy!!

Don't get caught up in that designer / expensive baby clothes!! The kid is gonna poop in them and puke on them, and out grow them so fast you'll barely have taken the tags off them and they're outgrown! Shop sensible! Double ditto on the natural feeding vs. formula!! 

My kid was 2 lbs 14 oz at birth, about a month and a half early because mommy's blood pressure was through the roof. Now he's 14 and in a mens size 12 shoe and almost up to my 6'3" height. They do grow fast!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, because of the growth rate make good use of the thrift stores for baby stuff that you are already looking for slot stuff in


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep thats what we are doing. We go on the 22nd of this month to find out if we are having a boy or girl. I dont mind what it is as long as its healthy. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wish I could change the title to this because I didn't have to cut back. Spent my amount that I get on two cars and a track this month. But that's not why I'm posting. Today Chantal ( my girlfriend) and I get to find out today if the baby is a boy or girl.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Congrats!

Funny thing, when I read the title the first time I thought a cutback was a track piece!

Even if you do have to reduce your spending you can learn the art of the trade. I have four kids and five tuition payments so I understand limited budget. Luckily when you need something there is usually someone on the board who has an extra and you work it out. 

Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My kid was shy.. Always facing the wrong way! My little Megan turned out to be my little Ryan, and we didn't find out she was a he until the day of the C section. As long as the baby is healthy, it's all good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Found out we are having a boy. Hunter James.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tazman052186 said:


> Found out we are having a boy. Hunter James.



Congrats!

My 11 year old nephew is Hunter James.:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Good strong names for a child!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats daddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

tazman052186 said:


> Found out we are having a boy. Hunter James.


Congrats !! .. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

woo hoo! 
Hunter James! 
congrats! 
how is Mom with that?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> Found out we are having a boy. Hunter James.


Wha???!!
Not "Taz Jr." ??????? :freak:

congrads 2 both :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

alpink said:


> woo hoo!
> Hunter James!
> congrats!
> how is Mom with that?


Mom helped with the name. She wishes a girl but good with a boy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats!!!!! You will find out by having a boy is a lot of fun!!!! Congrats again!

Wes


----------

